# Neck Tattoo???



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey all got a neck tattoo coming up next week was just wondering if anyone got one on there neck and what you got? oh yeah and is it bad :tongue: got a forearm tattoo but think this going to hurt bit more haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

what you getting?


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

for god sakes please dont get a neck tatoo, i got < still here> on my neck because i wasnt surposed to be, and i wanted to show every one i was still here, now i hate it i wish i never had it done, and pluss it hurts like hell on your neck, just remember it will be on your neck for life mate, i cant tell u what to do but if i had a chance i would not of got it done there..


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

johnlondon said:


> for god sakes please dont get a neck tatoo, i got < still here> on my neck because i wasnt surposed to be, and i wanted to show every one i was still here, now i hate it i wish i never had it done, and pluss it hurts like hell on your neck, just remember it will be on your neck for life mate, i cant tell u what to do but if i had a chance i would not of got it done there..


What have you got on your neck?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i missread that completely lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> What have you got on your neck?


He just said lol <still here>? or did i misread?

nvm

take it your getting stars on your neck or something lol?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i missread that completely lol


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

I woke up in the morning about march 09 an decided I wanted a Chinese symbol on my neck and got it that day.

The symbol don't really mean anything to me only good thing about it is most girls seem to like it

(It is straight I had my head tilted back to look at the tv)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

It says, tesco in chinese lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont think tatoos on the neck look good tbh. i thik you will be making a big mistake if you get it. most people will just classify you as a chav as soon as you get one mate


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

Naaa mate don't be stupid I know what it means...

It's chicken fried rice dont have to order when i go to a chinese now just point an they know


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

richiemana said:


> Naaa mate don't be stupid I know what it means...
> 
> It's chicken fried rice dont have to order when i go to a chinese now just point an they know


 :lol:

imagine it actually did. Theres been loads of storys of girls in newspapers getting chinese symbols etc and they mean shopping trolley etc, ridiculous :L.


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

i have a tribal scopian on back of my neck it doesnt hurt honest you can see it on my pics


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> He just said lol <STILL here>? or did i misread?
> 
> nvm
> 
> take it your getting stars on your neck or something lol?


 :lol: no am not that hip, Getting htid down the side of it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

richiemana said:


> I woke up in the morning about march 09 an decided I wanted a Chinese symbol on my neck and got it that day.
> 
> The symbol don't really mean anything to me only good thing about it is most girls seem to like it
> 
> (It is straight I had my head tilted back to look at the tv)


Obv i have thought about abit more than that and wouldnt just wake up 1day and get what i fancyed that day like an allday breky on me back :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I got a tattoo on the back of my neck and coming aroung the side to behind my ear. Its praying hands with rosary beads and shading around it. It hurts a little more than most other places but not that bad really. I dont regret it in the slightest. I run my own business and have to meet clients and customers regularly and it hasnt held me back so far:thumb:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

johnlondon said:


> for god sakes please dont get a neck tatoo, i got < still here> on my neck because i wasnt surposed to be, and i wanted to show every one i was still here, now i hate it i wish i never had it done, and pluss it hurts like hell on your neck, just remember it will be on your neck for life mate, i cant tell u what to do but if i had a chance i would not of got it done there..


 Why you got 'still here' for mate?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I've got a half sleeve tribal on my left arm that spikes up my neck


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

GHS said:


> I've got a half sleeve tribal on my left arm that spikes up my neck


Thats mint i want one of them oneday, does it go over your peck abit aswell then down yor arm? and like you said up your neck


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Mate why are you getting hardcore til i die on your neck:confused1: Strange.

Although neck tattoo's are very popular these days..Abit like the old spiders web on the elbows,Just look how silly they look on most people now :laugh:..

Have a long hard think about it mate, I got a dragon on my back for my first tattoo when i was 15 and regret it big time now as i want summit diff now but sure..


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ArZo said:


> Mate why are you getting hardcore til i die on your neck:confused1: Strange.
> 
> Although neck tattoo's are very popular these days..Abit like the old spiders web on the elbows,Just look how silly they look on most people now :laugh:..
> 
> Have a long hard think about it mate, I got a dragon on my back for my first tattoo when i was 15 and regret it big time now as i want summit diff now but sure..


haha ye like those swallows everyone one has :cool2: . im getting it cos i am htid :beer:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> :lol: no am not that hip, Getting htid down the side of it


 I think you have to think carefully about getting a tattoo somewhere thats always going to be visible. When your in your 60's id be suprised if you'll be wanting 'hardcore til i die' on your neck to be honest mate. Get something thats meaningful to you and always will be


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

AIGW said:


> I think you have to think carefully about getting a tattoo somewhere thats always going to be visible. When your in your 60's id be suprised if you'll be wanting 'hardcore til i die' on your neck to be honest mate. Get something thats meaningful to you and always will be


I understand what you mean, like people that get a heart on them and when there 70 it looks like a wrinkled tamato


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

get a nice portrait of carol vorderman. something that will stand the test of time


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> get a nice portrait of carol vorderman. something that will stand the test of time


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

one of these would look cool


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw a young lad up Tescos the other evening, must have been 16-17, had a massive neck tattoo, bit like below, looked f'ing gross IMO.


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive got something similar to GHS`s, big thick tribal down my arm that comes onto my shoulder and finish`s at the back of my neck, looks good and i can only see it in the mirror if i strain my neck to the right, ive had it a few years now and even tho im 40, still dont regret it. But if you fancy the arm tribal, make sure its bold and thick and all black, no colours, some tribal are to thin and it looks crap.

But must admit everytime i go to the gym now theres always someone with a tribal down there arm there aswell, but you dont get that many that go onto the neck, think it scares some ppl it being so visible so they tend not to have it ending there.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i have fallen angel on my neck didnt hurt abit also got one behind each ear


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i heard behind the ear doesnt hurt as much as you would think, am i rite? thats a nice tattoo you got there jimmy


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> i heard behind the ear doesnt hurt as much as you would think, am i rite? thats a nice tattoo you got there jimmy


Mate pain is all in the mind..I have one right across my chest and when i got it i was only 9 stone,The guy that was doing it said to me this is going to be the worst pain you will ever have in your life i smiled and said nah il just go to sleep..Right enough i nearly did,He thot i was some sorta freaky pain lover.

Just blank it out and dont even think about it and you will be sweet.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ArZo said:


> Mate pain is all in the mind..I have one right across my chest and when i got it i was only 9 stone,The guy that was doing it said to me this is going to be the worst pain you will ever have in your life i smiled and said nah il just go to sleep..Right enough i nearly did,He thot i was some sorta freaky pain lover.
> 
> Just blank it out and dont even think about it and you will be sweet.


soz ard :lol: im only asking as there is not much fat behind the ears and would think it would hurt, same with the colar bone


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got behind my ear, back of my hand and neck.

I didn't think the neck or ear where that bad the one on my hand was worse by far


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

richiemana said:


> I've got behind my ear, back of my hand and neck.
> 
> I didn't think the neck or ear where that bad the one on my hand was worse by far


Lol i want to get one on my palm saying ' Pay up

£

Fu(ker '

As im a Tiler and constantly taking money off people for work , Although i dunno if it would go down to well :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I have Stars and the Kids Date of Births on the back of my neck, Hurt like a Bitch.

BUT

The Cross i have slap bang in the middle of my chest made my almost cry,UNREAL How sore it was.

Rest of mine wasnt too bad.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bradz that is a nice shoulder piece mate im jelus


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Few employers will right you of as soon as they see you with anything like that on your neck, At this time when 3 million are already unemployed the last thing i'd be doing is halfing my chances again by getting something like that on my neck.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

in case you wanted to know by the way richiemana, your tatoo is the chinese symbol for :dragon


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I know people my age (36) with tatoo's and they have them for reasons, either something personal or they enjoy the artwork as its of something that interests them, for example american indian culture, motorcycles etc.. Never do they have one because its the fashion, the trouble with fashion is that it goes out of fashion, im afraid a lot of the youngsters get them for this reason and aint thought it through, im **** sure they wouldnt wear a shirt that was in fashion 10years ago if you get my drift!

If your gunna get one get one a bit different from the norm, it amazes me all the teenagers getting full sleeves down my gym, they all seem to be lacking in individuality and follow and copy each other like little sheep!!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Never do they have one because its the fashion, the trouble with fashion is that it goes out of fashion, im afraid a lot of the youngsters get them for this reason and aint thought it through, im **** sure they wouldnt wear a shirt that was in fashion 10years ago if you get my drift!


Agreed mate, all those girls that got "slag stamps"... 

One of the girl PTs where I trained said she would never get a fashion tattoo, her view was "wouldn't it look silly if you had a pair of platform shoes permanently stuck to your feet"... :confused1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tattoos are stupid...I'd never get one.....


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Tattoos are stupid...I'd never get one.....


 :lol: Was your skin like that from birth then :thumb:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

I've got a tribal tattoo that starts at my left elbow goes up my arm across my chest and back then down my right arm to my elbow, just a gap in middle of chest and back. None of it hurt at all. I also have a Celtic band tattoed for my wedding ring, and was told it would very painfull, but didn't feel a thing. But I have started a new tattoo on my shin that will cover the whole of my leg from knee down, I've had 3 hours work so far and it is by far the most painfull on your shin and towards back of your knee, but it's worth it, probably got at least another 7 hours of work before it's done,


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Personally I dont like men or women with tats on their neck,dont get me wrong im a big fan of them,have many myself just necks are a no go for me.


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> in case you wanted to know by the way richiemana, your tatoo is the chinese symbol for :dragon


It sure is mate I wanted a Chinese symbol an that's the only one that really caught my eye.

Plus I've already got a dragon head on my chest with the body over my shoulder down my arm so I ended up with the symbol as well.

do you read Chinese or just know the symbol?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Some neck tattoos (on men) are quite sexy, it depends where it is positioned on the neck and what it is though


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Hey all got a neck tattoo coming up next week was just wondering if anyone got one on there neck and what you got? oh yeah and is it bad :tongue: got a forearm tattoo but think this going to hurt bit more haha


I have 7 stars going down the back of my neck, right on the spine. It was my first ever tattoo and really wasn't that painful at all


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats what i have pickle 21.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> i heard behind the ear doesnt hurt as much as you would think, am i rite? thats a nice tattoo you got there jimmy


thanks mate got sim one on my chest but not finished yet. no behind the ear didnt hurt at all, was suprised but the ribs was BAD :lol:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Everywhere is a walk in the part until you hit Stomach/Ribs/Armpit. Feet are not too far off.

As far as neck tattoos go though I wouldn't unless I was a tattoo artist or a millionaire especially the way the economy is now.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i have looked into getting my neck donebut i have to get something that can tie in or be on par with my back peice wich i havent found yet tbh and doubt i will, trouble is i take years to find a tattoo and then i have to really think about it before i get it so cant really see me getting anymore at all:thumbup1:


----------



## hulk1 (Dec 1, 2009)

pickle21 said:


> I have 7 stars going down the back of my neck, right on the spine. It was my first ever tattoo and really wasn't that painful at all


 i have neck tattoos.....they rock!!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hardtimes said:


> Everywhere is a walk in the part until you hit Stomach/Ribs/Armpit. Feet are not too far off.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> So not a good idea for a 1st tattoo then? I'm thinking of having my ribs done.....


----------



## hulk1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> do it... tattoos on girls rule


----------



## Fight_Club1989 (Jan 3, 2010)

i got a chinese symbol on my neck. wasent as sore as ya think it wud be. sorest place is suppose to be on ur foot. if girls can do it then so can you mate lol


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Fight_Club1989 said:


> i got a chinese symbol on my neck. wasent as sore as ya think it wud be. *sorest* *place* *is* *suppose* *to* *be* *on* *ur* *foot*. *if* *girls* *can* *do* *it* then so can you mate lol


LOL my best mate has one on her lower back, quite a big one as well, small one on the top of her thigh and a large flower design on her foot......she nearly almost, nearly cried when she had the one done on her foot, and this is a women who reckons child birth is like shelling peas ( and i know she is wrong on that one) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: if she said it hurt, then in my book its feckin agonising :laugh:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I think celtics going up onto the neck look awesome. I wish I could have one myself. I agree with the complications with employment though.

J


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> If you want it go for it! Girls always take things a lot better anyway!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Joshua said:



> I think celtics going up onto the neck look awesome. I wish I could have one myself. I agree with the complications with employment though.
> 
> J


I have one on my neck (very visable, even when worn with a shirt-on the side of my neck coming from below the ear lobe to around 6" around the front of my neck) and the last 2 jobs i have applied for and got an interview i can honestly say helped me in getting the job.

I am very well spoken, very polite and to be honest they see the tattoo and they think thug and obviously when it comes around to talking they totally endear themselves to me.

my current employer who hired me was a bloke (the first a lady-who then proceeded to bring her husband over to me on a works do and say "how beautiful is that" - he loved it too) i though it could hamper my prospects but once we sat down and discussed what was in front of us he gave me the job there and then.. then as i shook his hand and said see you monday (the bloke was about 50, very straight laced, suited and booted, by the book fellow) he said "i have to say son i very much like your tattoo and it helped me make my decision".

i met my current girlfriend of 2 years in a job i got through the aid of my tattoo and shes completely out of my league and 8 years older than me and the first thing she did was on my fourth day there was come out to me at lunch and say "i love your tattoo.." got chatting and we went out the following weekend and i can honestly say we have been insperable ever since.

after we had been acquainted i showed her my 0.5" ruler on my 1wood and when ive done a years jelqing ill get the other 0.5" completed and make her truly happy:tongue:

so 2/2 for the neck tatts..

disclaimer: mine has sentimental reasons and when i explain after i got the job why i got it they are putty in my hands.

for the record it is not special fried w*nkshaft or the like in chinese symbols or anything like that nor is it indeed an actual symbol or be it chinese.

also not to play the race card but a black friend of mine has his mothers name in font on his neck and it looks cool and im white i can still pull it off..


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Hardtimes said:


> Everywhere is a walk in the part until you hit Stomach/Ribs/Armpit. Feet are not too far off.
> 
> As far as neck tattoos go though I wouldn't unless I was a tattoo artist or a millionaire especially the way the economy is now.


My one and only tattoo is on my stomach, and just hit my lower rib. Worst pain I've felt in all honesty, felt my front was on fire when it hit my ribs and got a shooting pain into my groin the further down the work was. I said at the time never again, but now I'm after another.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Chavtastic :thumb: many have them on their necks here

Id have one somewhere private.

Thing is this generation is mad on tattoos theres endless sleeve tattoos, stars, all sorts, i want to see how it would look when your older to the next generation.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fcuk it...just get your nose coloured in blue.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I actually think some Neck tattoos look quite cool, and are a unique place to get them done.


----------



## Fight_Club1989 (Jan 3, 2010)

clairey.h said:


> LOL my best mate has one on her lower back, quite a big one as well, small one on the top of her thigh and a large flower design on her foot......she nearly almost, nearly cried when she had the one done on her foot, and this is a women who reckons child birth is like shelling peas ( and i know she is wrong on that one) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: if she said it hurt, then in my book its feckin agonising :laugh:


lol. bet she was suprised since she has one on her back etc. suppose to be sore there aswell.

just aswell i dont plan on gettin any foot tattoos lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone have a giraffe spot tattoo on their neck?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I'd only have one on the back of my neck and then I'd be careful how high/visible it was......


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Captain Hero said:


> I actually think some Neck tattoos look quite cool, and are a unique place to get them done.


They may look cool, but their gonna limit the number of jobs you can do..


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

scummy and i wouldn't employ you with any visible tattoo's, especially on your neck.

grow up


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

thaiman said:


> scummy and i wouldn't employ you with any visible tattoo's, especially on your neck.
> 
> grow up


Hhahahaha, made me actually LOL!!


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Hhahahaha, made me actually LOL!!


true though aint it

if you was running a business or something and you had to interview them and they came in with a dirty fcking tattoo on their neck.... i know what id be saying to them

"get you and your dirty neck out of my office and get back on the dole, cos you aint working here"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

thaiman said:


> true though aint it
> 
> if you was running a business or something and you had to interview them and they came in with a dirty fcking tattoo on their neck.... i know what id be saying to them
> 
> "get you and your dirty neck out of my office and get back on the dole, cos you aint working here"


Its true, people will judge on appearance, whether they like it or not...a tattoo is a sign of rebellion/ownership/power.. it symbolizes many things, too long to list, but it certainly does not present a 'clean business' look.

Visible tattoos can/will limit people to certain jobs.

I'm not taking sides either, I want a tattoo..just wouldn't get one I couldn't cover up..

There are however other jobs which will be more available to you through tattoo's, tattoo artist is the only one I can think of atm, but yeah...not a good idea IMO


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I wanted one of these when i was a kid.... DONT DO IT because if you do peoples opinions will change on 1st impression, you'll now be seen as 'a wannabee gangster' and no one will want to employ you, if you think about it you will regret it... personally i think people who get them there are daft... i LOL'd today at this man i seen on facebook, i just spent 20 mins prowling some girls profile then and can't find the fcuker, anyway to cut a long story short i think he's a cnut even though i have never met him because he has tats on his face and neck, he even had the mike tyson one... what a bell end lol


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

thaiman said:


> scummy and i wouldn't employ you with any visible tattoo's, especially on your neck.
> 
> grow up


Depends on what you do?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What's wrong with neck tattoos pal?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

thaiman said:


> scummy and i wouldn't employ you with any visible tattoo's, especially on your neck.
> 
> grow up


Don't be fcuking calling me scummy mate........Itell you right now........jumped up snob fcuk


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Robsta said:


> What's wrong with neck tattoos pal?


Nothing wrong with them, unless you count limiting job opportunities a negative. Which I would personally.. but they do look cool imo


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Everyone to their own, but to call someone scummy cos how they attire themselves is just downright predjudice.....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Everyone to their own, but to call someone scummy cos how they attire themselves is just downright predjudice.....


The anger you just showed, shows another negative of such a tatt... you will get people like that, who judge, yes its wrong, but it WILL happen, and you will feel judged, but tbf, you would have known that getting one... 

But yeah scummy is OTT !


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

if you get a tattoo on your neck i think you can safely assume that you dont plan on ever working in an office


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like neck tattoos, but unless i was certain of my future i wouldn't get one.

Travis Barker the drummer once said he covered himself in tattoos so that he would have to succeed as a musician, because he wouldn't be able to get a job anywhere looking like he does.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Everyone to their own, but to call someone scummy cos how they attire themselves is just downright predjudice.....


ok scummy wasn't the right word, but i know scum with tattoos on neck, i love tattoos dont get me wrong, i'm after a full sleeve myself, but the majority of people with tatts on their necks wanna be the big man and they aint


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bizzlewood said:


> if you get a tattoo on your neck i think you can safely assume that you dont plan on ever working in an office


with my CR mate, I'd never get an office job...wouldn't fcuking want one either tbh


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> with my CR mate, I'd never get an office job...wouldn't fcuking want one either tbh


each to their own


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

not after a good wage then kid?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

thaiman said:


> not after a good wage then kid?


x2 you'll never get a good job with a chinese neck tat... unless you're lucky, just looks to 'thugy'

Having been involved in recruitment i know its bad, me and another person interviewing literally mocked the fcuk out of someone

and basically said look were not even gonna waste 10 mins of out time talking to you today, see ya... he replied why?

And it was because he had had a tracksuit jacket on over his suit, neck tattoo... even worse imo mate

Im self employed and can't see myself getting a job any time soon but still wouldn't


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MyronG said:


> do you really expect people to believe even half the bullshiit you come out with ?


And what bullsh!t would that be kid? If you are a kid

You only joined this site today so how do you know 'what i come out with' ?

And FYI people from this site know me in 'real life' and know im real, unlike some....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MyronG said:


> do you really expect people to believe even half the bullshiit you come out with ?


Oi, I stuck up for you yesterday when people were taking the p!ss, now you're doing the same......either get on with people or do one......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> Office Manager - Oh where the f**ck is that new tea boy ???he is never around when you want a cuppa ???
> 
> Hes eating again Sir - and hes teas crap anyway  )
> 
> Post a pic when you get done - so we can all see what a **** you look


wtf you on about???


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Some people on here started the Christmas binge drinking early this year...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Now I like tattoos i have plenty and I used to want them doing but **** that these days, my mates just had his done both sides and hes only just turned 20, hes unemployed, his mates think he is the **** but i think he has just ruined plenty of future prospects... hes got the whole ms13 style [rison/gang tattoos going on, even though hes never been to prison or been in a gang (i cant really take the **** as i have some gang tattoos myself when i was in a 1% bike club) but i think he was stupid for getting them done, even though they look good its just a hassle and people do judge you based on first impressions especially when going for a job.

My tattoos are easily coverd with a shirt its just so much less hassle


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Ive got one just under the hair line on the back of my neck, a cross infront of a sun. Id say it hurt more than my other tattoos just because its over the bone and its quite sensitive, nothing too bad tho.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Now I like tattoos i have plenty and I used to want them doing but **** that these days, my mates just had his done both sides and hes only just turned 20, hes unemployed, his mates think he is the **** but i think he has just ruined plenty of future prospects... *hes got the whole ms13 style [rison/gang tattoos going on, even though hes never been to prison or been in a gang* (i cant really take the **** as i have some gang tattoos myself when i was in a 1% bike club) but i think he was stupid for getting them done, even though they look good its just a hassle and people do judge you based on first impressions especially when going for a job.
> 
> My tattoos are easily coverd with a shirt its just so much less hassle


Mate that makes me LOL i know these guys who have gang tattoos, they were so well designed and look awesome and they show all the girls their gang heritage at any chance and usually get "wooow's" from 16 year olds.... funny thing is, there is only 2 of them in the gang!

:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

my mate woke up one morning and decided that this would be good to get on his neck/head. and now he hates it, and cant really cover it up. so make sure your sure before getting it.

j.bmp


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Tattoos are for attention seekers

If thats yourself? Then go for it, your body and all that. Just don't expect to get a decent job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Majordomo said:


> Tattoos are for attention seekers
> 
> If thats yourself? Then go for it, your body and all that. Just don't expect to get a decent job.


Dont talk absolute bollox! Ive got a load of tattoos and hold a decent job.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

my dads got a british bulldog on the back of his head with 'made in england' underneath

has his own business but he still thinks its unprofessional and regrets getting that particular one done


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

hes a skinhead, always has been


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

A tattoo of a neck would look just plain silly.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

Majordomo said:


> Tattoos are for attention seekers
> 
> If thats yourself? Then go for it, your body and all that. Just don't expect to get a decent job.


tattoos are for attentions seekers, but bodybuilding isn't ? lol


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a sword tat down my spine and the top of it runs to the neck. I think I can just about cover it up with a shirt but can't see it so don't know 100% :lol: the neck bit was the most pleasurable part of the tat. Made my head vibrate and tickled if I'm honest. The outer back by my lats was the worst.

Fortunately I am in a good office job with people less prejudice than some on this thread.

Big colourful tats up the side of the neck can look a bit much though.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i got one on my middle back that runs up the back of my neck (which hurt a lot)

you can see it if i wear a t shirt but not if in a shirt

i dunno what it is about the side of the neck though - i just assume them to be criminals or someone looking for a fight

so i would never get one, and dont tend to look favourably on people that do to be honest

there's i guy i see quite often knocking around town who has one on his neck and has just blatantly done it to be 'hard' and i just really want to go up and punch him in the face, and teach him that he isnt as hard as he thinks he is

i have 4 chines symbols down my side - on the ribs - worst pain ever

but i know a girl who got a huge dragon on her ribs and didnt feel a thing

people have different pain thresholds


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've one on each side of my neck, one on the side of my head, one on my face, over my hands, full back job, both arms sleeved, and if people don't like it that's their problem. But come to me and call me scummy, or mouth off to me in a derogatory way due to how I look, and they'll be waking up in a fcuking hospital. It's some ink ffs, it means nothing as to how the person is.

Half the people in this thread need to move back to the 18th century with the other stuck up cnuts


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm still yet to get my first Tattoo, definitely taking the plunge next year...any excuse for a p1ss up!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What you trying to say?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whilst l agree you shouldnt judge a book by its cover and l mean this without meaning to be derogatory have you seen old men who have had facial neck tattoos ? They really arent the nicest things with age, l appreciate they may look good whilst young and hench but in later years l would imagine people may regret them.

As l say just my opinion, not meant to offend anyone.

I have several but they can all be covered with a long sleeve T shirt.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

They do fade and look bad witrh time yes, but if you are like me, I get them re-done as my best mate is a tattooist. He lives in France so I go over there for a week every year, go fishing (he has a huge carp lake) and spend a week adding tatts/re-doing ones already there if needed.

Sometimes people comment to my wife that I have a lot of tattoos, and she looks startled as she doesn't notice them anytmore...lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I still think you look cute Robsta


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Cute as a fcking rottweiler. Lovely, huggable and hairy, but you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of them.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Cute as a fcking rottweiler. Lovely, huggable and hairy, but you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of them.


wouldnt catch me hugging one lol


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I've one on each side of my neck, one on the side of my head, one on my face, over my hands, full back job, both arms sleeved, and if people don't like it that's their problem. But come to me and call me scummy, or mouth off to me in a derogatory way due to how I look, and they'll be waking up in a fcuking hospital. It's some ink ffs, it means nothing as to how the person is.
> 
> Half the people in this thread need to move back to the 18th century with the other stuck up cnuts


I've a few tattoos as well mate - full sleeves, chest plates and a full back piece from nape to the bottom of my ar$e, oh and my calfs are done as well.

Thing is people do make judgements whether we like it or not. Personally I would like my hands done and also one on my neck; I know the designs I would like but won't do them as I know it would affect the way I'm perceived in different situations and if I'm 100% honest I know it would affect business.

It's a sad fact that in society first impressions are the ones a lot of people go on. When I take my boy swimming people stare; when we are on holiday in a nice resort people stare. Visually is often the way we are defined.

Yesterday I was with someone and they phoned a mutual mate to confirm I was who I said I was and the description was, "short stocky bald and covered in tattoos - yeah that's 'Oldman'"

Out of all my mates I think only four have neck and hand tattoos. However you do see a lot more around these days than you used to.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Cute as a fcking rottweiler. Lovely, huggable and hairy, but you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of them.


When we were about 16 we were at a house party, my mate was in a sleeping bag and my mates rottie pinned him down and pretty much raped him! Obviously there was no penetration but he was ragged about for a good 10 minutes, and it jizzed all over his ass on the sleeping bag haha... we all were just watching and pi55ing ourselves!!!

:lol:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

It's funny how people view tattoos and the instant perception they create about that person.

Such an old fashioned way of thinking tho, yes maybe when only bikers, gang/jail members had them, but these days it's David beckham etc who lastnight was sat at the military award thing in the same room as royalty


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> It's funny how people view tattoos and the instant perception they create about that person.
> 
> Such an old fashioned way of thinking tho, yes maybe when only bikers, gang/jail members had them, but these days it's David beckham etc who lastnight was sat at the military award thing in the same room as royalty


We already knew him before his tattoos so its different bud, if we didn't it'd be a different story


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Yehh but I mean the kind of people that are getting tattoos, not all thugs or gang members these days 

If you get a tattoo, I think you know to a certain extent what you're signing up for as far as public perception goes


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> We already knew him before his tattoos so its different bud, if we didn't it'd be a different story


Yep you're spot on there, people see Becks the footballer/celeb/brand; the tattoos are an integral part of that image.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> Yehh but I mean the kind of people that are getting tattoos, not all thugs or gang members these days


I'm not sure that they ever were? Again this is down to public perception and media portrayal.

George V had dragon tattoos on his forearms and Prince Philip has a tattoo on his upper arm


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

:innocent:and on that note:

it looks like romper stomper has been banned


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a fan of tats myself.

My missus had about 6 done in her teens and she hates all of them now, one is on her shoulder and she won't wear clothes to work that let it show as she will get judged on it.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

ive got both my arms done which was fine when i was a personal trainer

but now i have an office job i feel i have to cover them up with long sleeve shirts all the time

i hate long sleeve shirts - i get too hot - would much rather short sleeved

but dont want people to judge me

not just yet anyway

come summer and it will be wife beaters all the way ;-)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David Lloyd said:


> :innocent:and on that note:
> 
> it looks like romper stomper has been banned


I dont hink his post was offensive or have l missed something ?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

don't think anyone was pointing any fingers at anyone in particular, romper OR thaiman

or did i miss summat?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

David Lloyd said:


> :innocent:and on that note:
> 
> it looks like romper stomper has been banned


Have they?, I'll look into it as it's the first I know about it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

AFAIK they have been banned for a week for insulting other members, which if true is lucky, as there is now a zero tolerance to this and the ban should have been permanent. There is way to much of this going on lately. Guys, I keep saying this but if you really don't like someone then simply put them on ignore, then you do not have to get wound up by their posts.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I work in the corporate world so any visible tattoos are frowned upon and you just don't see them. A lot of lads i know have them but they are not visible below the cuff or above the collar.

The only 2 people mates of mine with tats on their hands and necks etc don't work in face to face roles where it matters so it's not an issue to them. To build the stereotype even more, one of them is a professional cage fighter and the other one is a career criminal.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Smitch said:


> I work in the corporate world so any visible tattoos are frowned upon and you just don't see them. A lot of lads i know have them but they are not visible below the cuff or above the collar.
> 
> The only 2 people mates of mine with tats on their hands and necks etc don't work in face to face roles where it matters so it's not an issue to them. *To build the stereotype even more, one of them is a professional cage fighter and the other one is a career criminal. *  *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

here we go


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

tribal is so 90's it's disgusting


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

a lot of people say that - i still love it though - this one almost looks 3D


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I will say, always do rersearch on the artist and pay top dollar, it's well worth it in the end....I unfortunately with a few of mine found out the hard way......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I will say, always do rersearch on the artist and pay top dollar, it's well worth it in the end....I unfortunately with a few of mine found out the hard way......


One of the tattoo shops l have used had a sign....

" have the tatto you WANT not the one you can AFFORD"

Wished l had taken heed, mine are sh*te TBH.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

thaiman said:


> tribal is so 90's it's disgusting


Opinions are like ar$eholes; everybodys got one


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

thaiman said:


> tribal is so 90's it's disgusting


I disagree. Tribals on the neck look awesome IMHO. I would love to have one myself, but it is totally incompatible with my career.

Each to their own I guess.

J


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

it's usually neds(chavs) who have there initals on there neck. not for me.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

OldMan said:


> Opinions are like ar$eholes; everybodys got one


and they all smell like sh!t ;-)


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

I think public perceptions of tattoos is changing rapidly, especially among the young. I've even noticed my own views change. I used to like tats but think sceptically of anyone with lots, but now so many have them I don't even notice. I think they would be a detriment to getting most jobs but (excluding jobs where you face the public such as salesman or receptionist) it can probably be overcome if your personality and CV are tip top. With a neck tattoo you'd not get a job on the desk at a bank but in an office I can't see why not PROVIDING you don't fit the negative stereotype. Not quite the same but a mate of mine is 20y/o and has a girlfriend who's very well educated, well off parents, nice country house etc. Went to pick her up, forgot to cover his full sleeve tattoos on both arms, but he's a nice guy and as soon as he spoke the shock went and they really like him. Had he been a wannabe hardman of course it would be different. So as I'm saying, first impressions can be overcome.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Get Thomas Hooper to do it.

Guy is unreal!


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's a question - kind of related.

My first kid is due in March and I'd quite like to get their name tattooed on me, in a nice script. Either on my left pec or maybe inside or outside forearm (running down my arm). Not really massive. Is this massively cheesy/chav-like?


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

seppuku said:


> Here's a question - kind of related.
> 
> My first kid is due in March and I'd quite like to get their name tattooed on me, in a nice script. Either on my left pec or maybe inside or outside forearm (running down my arm). Not really massive. Is this massively cheesy/chav-like?


Yes.

HTH's


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha ha fair do's!


----------

